# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Dad and Dave.

## Bedford

Dad & Dave saw an ad in  theDaily Newspaper in Geelong, Victoria and bought a mulefor $100.
The farmer agreed to deliver the mule the  next day.
The next morning the farmer drove up and said,"Sorry, fellows, 
I have some bad news, the mule died  last night.."
Dad & Dave replied, "Well, then just give us our money back."
The farmer  said, "Can't do that. I went and spent it already."
They  said, "OK then, just bring us the dead mule."
The farmer asked, "What in the  world ya'll gonna do with a dead mule?"
Dad said, "We're gonna raffle him  off."
The farmer said, "You can't raffle off a dead mule!"
Dad said, "We  sure can! Heck, we don't hafta tell nobody he's dead!"
A couple of weeks  later, the farmer ran into Dad & Dave at the local grocery store and  asked.
"What'd you fellers ever do with  that deadmule?"
They  said,"We raffled himoff like we said we wuz gonna do."
Dad said,"Hell, we  sold 500 tickets fer two dollars apiece and made a profit of $898."
The  farmer said,"My Lord, didn't anyone complain?"  
Dave said, "Well, the feller who won got upset. 
So we gave  him his two dollars back.

----------

